# Lord Flasheart I salute you RIP



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27770266


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg what a shame


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely dreadful news, one hell of an actor


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Genius life lesson from Lord Flasheart.
RIP Rik Mayall.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

One great funny man 
I Loved bottom when it was on BB2 
He Will be missed a great deal.
Think it's time to re-run the DVDs again.

Rest in peace RIk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very sad I loved all of his shows RIP


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Great loss, brilliant at what ever he did.
Hoggy.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Couldn't believe it when I saw this earlier, I grew up watching all of his shows and still do now. Great loss

RIP Rik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

To a teenage lower Sixth Former like myself in 1982, 'The Young Ones' was the greatest programme on TV - right on kids!

A sad loss of a great hero of mine and a fine actor t'boot.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Far too young 

Comedy genius, loved him.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Shocked , much too young ............


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Always remember his early character Kevin Turvey, brilliant comedy :!:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Very sad news, a true legend

RIP


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

_*"We NEVER clean the toilet, Neil. That's what being a student is all about. No way, Harpic. No way, Dot. All that Blue Loo scene is for squares. One thing's for sure, Neil. When Cliff Richard wrote "Wired for Sound", no way was he sitting on a clean lavatory. He was living on the limit, just like me. Where the only place to put bleach is in your hair." *_










_*"Am I pleased to see you, or did I just put a canoe in my pocket?" *_










*"Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast!"*










_*Richie: What on earth are you eating?
Eddie: Lard.
Richie: You are eating... lard.
Eddie: Yeah well I'm hungry, but I'm too drunk to cook.*_






*A complete and utter utter utter utter utter ..... genious! Will be sadly missed.*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

RIP Drop Dead Fred 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> RIP Drop Dead Fred


 The Dangerous Brothers! Bottom, The Comic Strip movies, Kevin Turvey, The Young Ones, Lord Flasheart and how could I forget Alan B'stard!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes but Drop Dead Fred was my fave

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Terrible waste , one of our best ever comedy actors. Loved the New Statesman.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What a great loss to the comedy world. His earlier work ie Kevin Turvey was brilliant as was TYO, but to me Bottom was up there with the very best. RIP you great man. I for one will miss you greatly


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> ... Bottom was up there with the very best. ...












Ooh err - sounds a bit rude!

Some thought Bottom was crude and in a way yes it was simple humor but it carried on a tradition of slap sick humor, of extreme over the top mishap and reaction that was very muck Rik Mayall's character. I remember The Gas Man episode with the extreme beating with frying pan and bat that was just so funny by being so over the top and extended. Hiding the body under the carpet and disposal by bus surfing out of the window, it was like the Ealing comedy classic The Lady Killers in execution. The interplay between Eddy (Ade) and Rik was and always was something special. From The groundbreaking Young Ones, through the Comedy Strip - Bad News and Living Next Door to Mr Jolly (classic) to the Dangerous Brothers - again slap sick at it's very best.

I managed to miss most of Bottom so I've got many episodes to look forward to which is some consolation. But it's so very sad that such a talent has been taken away.


----------

